# Atheros AR5B95 is compatible with FreeBSD ?



## teo (Sep 15, 2019)

Apparently in the image they do not describe everything clearly. 










			dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## yuripv (Sep 16, 2019)

ath_hal(4) says that AR9285 is supported.  Also, if you look at the page's last modification date, it's from 2015, so anything that was -HEAD back then is already in release branches for a long time.


----------



## teo (Sep 16, 2019)

yuripv said:


> ath_hal(4) says that AR9285 is supported.  Also, if you look at the page's last modification date, it's from 2015, so anything that was -HEAD back then is already in release branches for a long time.



This Mini-PCI-Express wireless card is compatible with FreeBSD?


----------

